# Hunter Orange Removal-coyote/fox Seasons



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

HELLO TO ALL FELLOW HUNTERS-

THERE IS A PETITION CIRCULATING, FOR THE REMOVAL OF THE HUNTER ORANGE 
REQUIREMENT DURING THE COYOTE AND FOX SEASONS. IF YOU HUNT THIS GREAT STATE AND HAVE NOTICED THE DECLINE IN THE DEER AND SMALL GAME 
NUMBERS IN RECENT YEARS ( I ATTRIBUTE THIS TO THE RELATIVELY HIGH NUMBERS OF PREDATORS) THEN MAY I SUGGEST, THAT YOU GO TO THE SITE AND SIGN THE PETITION. THIS LAW SHOULD'VE BEEN CHANGED A LONG TIME AGO. SO SHOW YOUR SUPPORT TO OUR FELLOW PREDATOR HUNTERS, BY ASKING FOR THE REMOVAL OF THE HUNTER ORANGE REQUIREMENT.

YOU CAN FIND THE SITE AT : www.petitiononline.com/coyote/ GO TO THE SEARCH WINDOW - TYPE - HUNTER ORANGE MICHIGAN.

THANKS TO ALL - VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

as long as other hunting seasons are going on during the fox/coyote season i see no reason but to jeapordize others safety by eliminating the hunter orange requirement. remember you are not the only one using the woods. there are small game hunters out there to.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 19, 2000)

Found wearing orange makes no difference in taking coyotes or fox. Would continue to wear it even if the restriction is removed, for my safety.


----------



## doubtingthomas (Dec 14, 2004)

Just signed the petition.

Thanks for the post.

The hunters orange is the smallest of the issues being addressed on this petition. The type of gun and lighting that can be used at night are the issues that will effect the ability of hunters to take game.

Take time to read the petition and sign.

Thanks


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well gee guys if that how you feel and the predator callers are in grave danger from the small game hunters then perhaps change the petetion to add orange to the bird watchers, cross country skiers, golfers, hikers, fisherman and who ever else would just happens to be in the woods or fields. Honest officer I had to pee and I did not plan on going into teh fence row when I left. I won't do it again, Please don't give me a ticket because I left my hat home.

Perhaps all turkey, crow, bobcat and LOW AND BEHOLD bowhunters should all wear orange. Or is nobody else hunting then also. Bad reasoning guy's BUT if you want to wear orange then go ahead it would be your choice. What next arrows with rubber suction tips and shotguns with rubber pellets instead of lead or steel lot saffer anyone wanna sign on.

If a guys was to bust a stand with a bird or rabbit dogI would think the caller has already gotten up long before and also made it clear they were there.

My two cents.

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION. A big thank you my friend for all the hard work you have done. I for one appriciate it and I am sure many other do also. This include the work from last year also. Sooner or later lets try to get raccoons to be shot at night by callers also.

Skinner 2


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

I hunt predators a lot and dont really like the orange myself. But state land would be just asking for trouble IMHO. I would hate to see the small game hunter (or target shooter) with the rifle not see me, hiding next to a tree. I have had hunters appear very close that I never seen. I feel I am responsible to let others know where I am. I'd hate for someone to fall asleep camoflouged, from head to toe, and have that rabbit run by, and my son (or any one else)
blast some lead shot across your face. Just seems to me a persons skin is worth much more that a fur from a coyote. Might never happen, but you never know. PRIVATE LAND you got my vote. At NIGHT got my vote. Just my 02 cents.


----------



## Saginawyote (Jan 3, 2005)

How many people is needed it make this happen or what is the next step? I believe it is my choice to make decisions not the people who sit in a office getting paid way to much and that have never been in the woods. The more laws they make is the more chance some newbe DNR officer has to ticket for wearing 1% less than the law requires just to make himself known. That is just how I believe. ALSO MAKE THE RULE BOOK SO A LAWER DOES NOT HAVE TO EXPLAIN IT. see code 6-3 underside on back page over zone A though zone w until 0600 MT or you will be in violation or code 9234 punishable by 60 years in jail. Have a safe hunting season


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Actually, I was in favor of changing it, well until I read the scientific study about canine color vision. Coyotes and foxes don't see the orange as orange.


Larry A


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

A Coyotes Vision Is Generally Inferior To That Of A Humans - 
But It Can See Colour And Static Shapes. However Coyotes Are
Sensitve To Moving Objects And Can See A Hand Waving A Mile Away.
The Predominane Of Rod Receptors Allow The Coyote To See Much Better Than Humans Do At Night. Recent Studies Have Shown That Under Bright Light Conditions The Coyote Is Capable Of Detecting Wave-lengths Within The Blue, Red And Yellow Portion Of The Light Spectrum, The Absolute Threshold For The Detection Of Light Is About Three-fold Lower Than That Of Humans - Thus Allowing The Coyote To Be Three Times As Capable Of Detecting Low-light Intensities. Most Of These Studies Were Conducted On Dogs Which 
Are Repeatedly Bred Over And Over, Unlike The Coyote - Which Comes From A Pure Genetic Family-thus Knowing The Full Capability Of A Coyotes Vision Are To Be Un-founded.


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

Sounds like you think taking that orange off will help hide you from the coyote? What do you think it would do to the human, trying to detect you?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

LarryA said:


> Actually, I was in favor of changing it, well until I read the scientific study about canine color vision. Coyotes and foxes don't see the orange as orange.
> 
> 
> Larry A



So what do they see? Stark white were blaze orange should be against an all green, dark background? Hmm, seems like blaze orange seen white by them would cause any coyote to run the other way. :smile-mad


----------



## Yellerdog (Mar 19, 2004)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION, 
Thanks for the work your putting in on this. Some of us DO appreciate it!

Skinner 2,
Well Said!

WAUB-MUKWA,
Exactly!

After reading most of the post here and in the general hunting forum thread I see why there are not many serious Predator Hunters that frequent this board. To much misinformation and not enough knowledge. I'll be on the boards that the real Predator Hunters visit and I have something in common with.


----------



## wmduckman (Jan 25, 2003)

It's not the blaze orange that scares the coyotes. It's the figitty hunter that can't sit still for 30 minutes. I wear a blaze orange hat and back pack . Don't blame the lack of success on blaze orange. I won't support the proposal.
Bernie


----------



## U.P.Hunter (Oct 29, 2004)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> So what do they see? Stark white were blaze orange should be against an all green, dark background? Hmm, seems like blaze orange seen white by them would cause any coyote to run the other way. :smile-mad


 Well put Waub-Mukwa 


I totally agree with the change and I for one signed the petition. Got to remember you are hunting a hunter and not a bird or squirrel or deer. Plus why would you not want to level the playing feild a little and give the hunter a little more of an edge on the yote ? It can only help the population of the birds, rabbits and other game.


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks U.p Hunter, You Hit One Of THE Nails Right On The Head. All Wild
Life Will - And Is Being Affected With The High Numbers Of Predators.
For One- Look At The Ferile Cat Population, The American Songbird Association Says That The Ferile Cat, Has Drastically Lowered Numbers And Put Some Species Of Songbirds At Or Near Extinction, 
All In Part Because People Don't Have The Responsibility To Take Care And Get Rid Of A Cat The Correct Way-such As An Animal Shelter, But Instead - They Will Drive Out To Some Back Road Farmer And Let The Cat Go And The Problem Blossems From There. And As For Some People That Think -that I - Need The Hunter Orange Removed - For Lack Of Success- How Wronge You Are- This Years Hunt I Have Taken 9 Coyotes And 4 Fox- So Walk The Walk - Don't Just Run Your Jaws. Some Views That I Have Seen On Here I Can Stand Behind, But Alot Of The Members Here Are - Just Out For Themselfs - And Not Hunting In General. If You Are Gonna Claim -to Be A Hunter- Then Stand With All Hunters Even Though You Don't Participate In That Form Of Hunting. So If Any Of You - Out There
Think That I'm Gonna Leave This Site Because Of A Few Ignorant
People - How Wronge You Are - Last Time I Knew It, This Was America And This Is A Public Web Site And I Will Post And Re-post 
All That I Want Too. If There Are Other Members Of This Site That 
Feel The Way That I Do, Speak Up And Let Your Voice Be Heard - The Anti's Work Hard Everyday - We As Hunters - Need To Work Harder
To Help Protect What We Love "hunting" And To Help Further The Future Of Hunting For Generations To Come.


Varminthunterlakeorion


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

If I thought it would truly increase a hunter's odds, I would support it. Fact is Varmithunterlakeorion has been successful with blaze orange on and I have too. U.P. Hunter it wouldn't show up as white. White is the absence of color. There is still color there so it would show up as a light gray, and there is a bunch of grays out in the woods. 

The other thing is the requirement isn't saying you have to wear blaze orange from head to toe. I use a blaze orange hat with a broken up design.

I guess I don't mind to error on the side of safety. Sure it probably won't make a hill of beans difference but one time out of 10,000. One life or serious injury saved even over a 50 year period, and I see it worth while.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION Well said.

There are other things on this petition also that would be a good thing.

Skinner 2


----------



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

Correct And Well Said Skinner, It Also Defines And Explains The Night
Time Acceptions For Spot-lights To Be Used And Also The Caliber Restrictions To Be Lifted For Night-time Predator Hunting. IT ALSO BRINGS UP TO STANDARD 
THE EQUALITY IN PREDATOR HUNTING, WHO IS "ANYONE" TO SAY THAT THE 
"DUCK HUNTERS" OR THE "BOWHUNTERS" SHOULD RECEIVE PREFERENTIAL TREATMENT - WHERE THEY DON'T HAVE TO WEAR ORANGE WHILE HUNTING.
THE RESTRICTIONS AGAINST PREDATOR HUNTERS IS "BIAS" AND SHOULD'VE BEEN CHANGED LONG AGO. 

Varminthunterlakeorion


----------



## deerslayer#1 (Nov 8, 2004)

"Duck hunter" = bird shot=couple hundred yards

"Archery hunter"=arrow=couple hundred yards


"coyote hunter"= rifle=way too far

Seems like you forgot the deer hunter/small gamer. Also wears orange!!

Seems like a rifle/slug is getting you and the rest of us orange.

Get over it, never ever going to get a lot of us to sign anything that stops that. Quit taking it so personal. Next thing someone will start some petition to stop orange all together. That orange protects us all not just you, and I, the coyote hunter.
This preferential treatment towards archery and duck hunters, is common sense.
Good luck!! And I dont like to wear orange coyote hunting, but I know for sure it protects me as well as the other hunters, or snowmobilers, joggers and all the other sportsman enjoying the out of doors.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Deerslayer#1,
Don't quite get your point. Duck camo, Archery camo Predator Orange????WHO Has the rifle? Predator caller. Others should wear the orange.


Since when has snowmobilers, joggers and All sportsmen required to wear orange? I only thought it was hunters and not all of them.

I think all bow hunters should wear orange, and I have a good reason.

Here is why, I was bowhunting our own private property one late October morning when a nearby gunshot rang out on our property. I came out of the tree to investigate. As I cleared the top of the last hill another volley of shots rang out from the creek. I was then struck by the BIRDSHOT. Pellets struck me and all around. Lucky all hit clothing and did not penetrate. The shooters were trespassing and were also told by another they could hunt there. The other person was a neighbor who did not have permission to hunt or grant any to anyone else.

At the second shots my father came out and wanted to know where they were. I told him in the F*(&^%# creek and I"M gonna sink the FU(*&^# boat.

Well they never came back, and I didn't report the shooting as I only had red marks and welts. SO ALL bow hunter should wear orange as you said Birdshot couple hundred yards. 

Changing these few laws will not inpact on the peoples' safety. It will aid mainly in putting down a tough animal humainly and efficently. That is my big beef about the law changes. 

There are many articles about the coyotes vision. Many of these contradick each other. Some experts say yes they can see colors some say no. WHO is correct. I feel the orange decision should be up to the hunter. That way if I think I will be around alot of others I would wear. BUT I hunt 99 percent private and nobody else has permission to hunt these areas. We hunt many different farms/ranches that are deer hunted by owners, friends, family, leases. We hunt when they are done for the year. Except when a place has a problem coyote thats killing livestock. Then we hunt anytime including summer when NO Orange is required.

Skinner 2


----------

